# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Embalse de tanes

## Vila

Alguien tiene fotos del puente de Tanes?
Saludos aguilucho1914@gmail.com

----------


## Jonasino

El que busca encuentra
http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...-Tarna-a-Tanes
http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explo...c&user=1325627
http://www.deturismoporasturias.com/...598/index.html

----------

JMTrigos (16-mar-2015),REEGE (17-mar-2015)

----------

